# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [DarkVader] Rejoint l'quipe de rdaction

## Daniel Adam

DarkVader vient d'intgrer l'quipe de rdaction ct Visual Basic. Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

